# How to make fog come out of my mouth (Sub-Zero costume)



## csburdick (Oct 18, 2011)

My buddy and I are going as Scorpion and Sub-Zero (from Mortal Kombat) for Halloween. I'm Sub-Zero and if I can't make fog come out of my mouth on demand it just won't be the same (you know, like it's cold. C'mon, keep up.)

So I did some searching online and all I can find are a bunch of idiots making themselves look my cat about to vomit, then exhaling a tiny amount of condensed saliva. Not good enough.

I'm looking for something that I can put in my mouth (nope...no "that's what she said" jokes) that can make it look like it's cold out. And no dry ice, I don't want to go to hospital after the party.

Am I out of luck? Nope, it can be done. Just don't know how.

Any ideas?


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Mini fogger with hose attached inside face mask?


----------



## csburdick (Oct 18, 2011)

Hmm...not bad, although not exactly what I'm going for. The mask *is* closed-faced, so having appearance-wise that would work. I would need it do simulate breathing though. And the whole "inhaling fog" thing would be kind of annoying


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Which mask are you using? Could possibly install screen in it so it gets out. A closed faced mask would kinda defeat the purpose.
http://www.sfu.ca/~avl/prop/sz3.JPG


----------



## csburdick (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes, something like that would be perfect!


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Zero Toys comes to mind to supply fog.
http://www.zerotoys.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Offset=0&Category_Code=PRODUCTS
http://www.zerotoys.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Offset=0&Category_Code=VAPORTOYS


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I believe you can get e-cigarettes without any nicotine. Maybe that could be used for the effect, if you don't choke to death first.


----------



## csburdick (Oct 18, 2011)

DeathDealer said:


> Zero Toys comes to mind to supply fog.
> http://www.zerotoys.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Offset=0&Category_Code=PRODUCTS
> http://www.zerotoys.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Offset=0&Category_Code=VAPORTOYS


Great resource! I did find this: http://www.zerotoys.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=DRAGONPUFFER

Might be perfect!


----------



## csburdick (Oct 18, 2011)

Xane said:


> I believe you can get e-cigarettes without any nicotine. Maybe that could be used for the effect, if you don't choke to death first.


That's a great idea too! It's a lighter vapor - might be perfect


----------

